# Music History Monday: Schubert’s Death



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

A short article on Schubert and his demise. Interesting if rather grim:

https://medium.com/@rgreenbergmusic/music-history-monday-schuberts-death-343d30ffb33


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See also:

https://www.talkclassical.com/58329-schubert-190-years.html?highlight=


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I just read the article. I now turn to listening to a recording of _Wintereisse_, performed by Stephan Genz (Baritone) and Michel Dalberto (Piano), on Claves 50-1606, a CD previously unopened in my collection that I have been saving for a "special moment". (Not that I need a special moment to mourn Schubert. I do that nearly every day.)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Brian for an interesting read. I’ve enjoyed Greenberg’s writing and didn’t know of this blog.

I think that Schubert’s later music wouldn’t have been as intense if he had not contracted syphillis. His dissolute lifestyle was more like some rock musicians than classical musicians who may start as radicals but eventually enter the establishment. Tragic as it was, I think that the insights gained from living what was far from a sheltered life was a key part of Schubert’s uniqueness as a composer.

After his death, Schubert’s music kept fresh. An enormous amount of his music lay unperformed. The old joke of a composer decomposing applies in a strange way. Premieres of Schubert’s music continued for decades. Musicians where a key part of this, including Schumann, Mendelssohn and surprisingly Arthur Sullivan (who discovered Rosamunde).

Schubert was part of the generation which emerged during the Biedermeier period. Vienna was one of the centres of this change, of the middle classes demanding reforms of the ancien regime. Schubert thrived in this context, surrounded by likeminded musicians, poets, artists and their supporters.


----------

